# Baby Rhom Diet



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

What can i feed my baby rhom, its difficult to feed him at this size because he wont bother with food. I dont want him to ne an unhealthy baby so anyone that can help will be appreciated


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

You tried bloodworms?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd start with bloodworms and brine shrimp. If he is really small you could mayby even hatch your own bbs for a bit but frozen should be fine. When he hits a couole inches he should take fillet pieces.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

California Blackworms! My little guy devours 2-3 of these a feeding.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> What can i feed my baby rhom, its difficult to feed him at this size because he wont bother with food. I dont want him to ne an unhealthy baby so anyone that can help will be appreciated


um, black worms and pellets for now. Once your rhom gets 3-5 inches put him on a more diverse diet which might include: Hikari sinking massivore pellets (which I'am currently using), half inch peices of raw shrimp, salmon meat diced, white fish and once a month or every two months you can treat him to a guppy or mollie dinner.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I know what to feed him when hes bigger he just wont take any pellets right now, i wanna know whwre to get blackworms, and dont you think a cube of bloodworms is too much for him. He really just chills in his corner


----------

